# Brand New plow controller. For Western or fishers plow.



## Ccv6120 (Jan 7, 2018)

Brand New controller. With pin adapter. Will work w all westerns. 100.00. Shipped conus. From Merrillville in. Text me for pics. 2197436753


----------

